# Grooming table and noose/s



## Toffin (Aug 8, 2012)

Looking for some advice please. Could anyone recommend a grooming table and noose/s that would be suitable for a growing 'poo? I've had a look on the internet but not sure what type to buy.

Many thanks,

Toffin


----------



## RubyCockapoo (Feb 5, 2011)

We have this one (or one very similar - it also came from Amazon) http://www.amazon.co.uk/Grooming-11...7N12/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1345812857&sr=8-2

The H bar is a good idea, much more secure than a single-sided 'arm'

Ian


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

I have one that is very similar 

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Adjustable-Portable-Dog-Grooming-Table-Arm-Noose-36-/200504750623

I've had a quick look round, they don't half seem to have gone up in price. I don't remember paying these sort of prices.


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Funny you say that Julie as I ordered the same crate as Biscuit has for Honey and they've gone up in less than a year from £35 (with delivery) to £45! x


----------



## Toffin (Aug 8, 2012)

Thank you 

It seems expensive but the Amazon one with the H bar is secure, big enough and collapsible. And it will save hugely on grooming costs 

Haven't pressed the button yet!

Toffin


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

I think it looks a pretty good price with H bar too. Am tempted to press the button myself! x


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Bought mine on ebay i think it was about £60 amybe £70, sorry cant remember x


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Alas, it not just the grooming table. It soon grows.... decent scissors, clippers, good brush, de-matters, combs. I would never have believed it could cost so much. But worth every penny


----------



## Toffin (Aug 8, 2012)

Many thanks for all your comments 

Regarding clippers, I do have Wahl clippers and see there's a no. 12 attachment (1.5") with wide teeth that you can get through Amazon. But internet chatter suggests very strongly that human clippers aren't at all suitable for a thick coated dog. I'm quite happy to get a set of clippers specifically designed for dogs, but just wondered if this just a marketing ploy to get people to buy another set of clippers?

What do home groomers use? I'd like to keep Polly to a shortish teddy bear cut and am quite prepared to clipper her every three weeks to achieve this (I have my own hair trimmed at the same interval - we can time it so we both look like shorties together!).

Many thanks for your advice 

Toffin


----------

